
Phrack seized by the FBI - aestetix
http://phrack.org/
======
microwavecamera
It's an April Fools prank. Theres a description tag in the source that's a MD5
for "April1st".

<meta name="description" content="304183039b6f7a2595db858f05eab355" />

------
Millennium
Remember what day it is in Tokyo, folks.

~~~
batguano
I like the "FBI Cyber Division" Logo. It's cool in a creepy, dystopian way.

A quick Googling doesn't seem to indicate whether it's "real" or not....

~~~
zn1
can you say tiberium sun GDI?

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tiberium+sun+GDI+logo&atb=v56-7_a&...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tiberium+sun+GDI+logo&atb=v56-7_a&iax=1&ia=images)

